# what fish would go well with neons?



## superguppy (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm looking for find another fish that would go well with neon tetras (i.e. needs to be super peaceful) in my tank.

I'm trying to decide between black neon tetras and glow-lite tetras. Any ideas? (other fish suggestions would be good too)

Are the black neon colors as bright under fluorescent lighting as the true neons' are?

I can pick from:
black neon
glo lite
rasbora
zebra danio
cherry barb
skirt tetra
white clouds
x-ray tetras


----------



## Candymancan (Mar 10, 2010)

superguppy said:


> I'm looking for find another fish that would go well with neon tetras (i.e. needs to be super peaceful) in my tank.
> 
> I'm trying to decide between black neon tetras and glow-lite tetras. Any ideas? (other fish suggestions would be good too)
> 
> ...




White clouds stay on the top so you wouldnt see them grouping with neons. Rasbora swim all over the tank.

Danio's from my experiance stay on top of the tank mostly. Black Neons can be agressive and i wouldnt get them. I had a couple one time and they kept nipping at all my fish. 

I think out of all those fish the best would be the glo light tetra. As those fish usually always school with neons. If thats what you want. Also another fish that schools with neons are rummy nose tetra.. They ook pretty cool too.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

glofish danios are colorful and pretty sweet harlequin rasboras would be great in a school with the neons. i would however avoid the cherry barbs unless you plan on having a large school of them to curb their aggresion.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

You could get some glass catfish, they are awsome. Very peaceful.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd be inclined to have a bigger school of just neons and get another fish that likes the bottom. You don't say what size tank, but if you have room cories are nice.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

emc7 said:


> I'd be inclined to have a bigger school of just neons and get another fish that likes the bottom. You don't say what size tank, but if you have room cories are nice.


yes corries get two thumbs up ive got two of each: sterbae(favorite), peppered, albino, julii, and pandas they all pair up and hang out with the same types its kinda neat because i thought they would all hang out together which they do somewhat but enjoy the company of the one like them the most.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Tank size??

That is the biggest factor here. Pretty much any little shoaling community fish under 2'' will work with tetras and rasboras. I personally would recommend about 5 glass catfish or a school of 6 Harlequin Rasboras, both awesome fish. Best of luck!


----------



## I<3Fish (May 10, 2010)

*Discus?*

Honestly, You would have to get a pretty big tank, but My dream is A BUNCH of Neons and a Discus in a Planted Tank. That would be so awesome. But for a smaller tank, Id prefer Danios.


----------



## steelzuk (Aug 4, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> yes corries get two thumbs up ive got two of each: sterbae(favorite), peppered, albino, julii, and pandas they all pair up and hang out with the same types its kinda neat because i thought they would all hang out together which they do somewhat but enjoy the company of the one like them the most.


I always though they would hang together, my albinos always pair up :lol:


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

sorry that this is slightly off topic but how big do glass cats get. My LFS has something that looks exactly like them (unlabled display tank) but they are roughly the size of my hand...

Also, what about Serpae Tetras or Bloodfins. Also an otoclinous or two to clean up algae, or maybee some shrimp for flair


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Cherry barbs in general are not aggressive fish and IMO would be fine with the neons. I would say that the black neons would also be fine with your neons. They are really not all that aggressive either. The zebra danois would be much more likely to harass and annoy your neons. 

Cory cats for the bottom would be great. I like the julie cats, they stay pretty small in general and are more playful than my paleatus. There are a ton of good cories to choose from. I would see what is available locally then look up more information about them. 

Many Rasporras would be fun and would be fine. The glolights would be fine. X-rays should be fine. 

Many loaches would do well. 

Do not get the Skirt Tetras. If you do you can say goodbye to your neons. 

Post tank size and there will be a better chance of getting more solid help.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Obsidian said:


> Cherry barbs in general are not aggressive fish and IMO would be fine with the neons.


at work we did have a tank with about 10 cherrys and ten gold barbs and they chewed apart the gold barbs. idk maybe they just dont like other barbs.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Yikes not a good scene! Barbs can be aggressive and I have heard that the golds are more aggressive than the cherries. Maybe the gold started it and the cherry's won LOL. Anything is possible in regards to barbs or any fish for that matter. My experience with Cherry's is that they are generally fine. especially if it is not an overcrowded tank. Keep the right ratio (1M-2-3F) with at least 6 and you should be fine. 

They are one of my favorite fish. The males get so deep red it is wonderful. Unfortunately a lot of the ones I got a few months ago didn't make it. Really not sure why but it was possible that they were being too harassed by the other bigger fish. Juvy Cherry barbs could easily be bullied by full grown bleeding hearts LOL. I don't even have a current accurate count of them.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Obsidian said:


> Yikes not a good scene! Barbs can be aggressive and I have heard that the golds are more aggressive than the cherries. Maybe the gold started it and the cherry's won LOL. Anything is possible in regards to barbs or any fish for that matter. My experience with Cherry's is that they are generally fine. especially if it is not an overcrowded tank. Keep the right ratio (1M-2-3F) with at least 6 and you should be fine.
> 
> They are one of my favorite fish. The males get so deep red it is wonderful. Unfortunately a lot of the ones I got a few months ago didn't make it. Really not sure why but it was possible that they were being too harassed by the other bigger fish. Juvy Cherry barbs could easily be bullied by full grown bleeding hearts LOL. I don't even have a current accurate count of them.


yeah they most certainly are very very beautiful. I was always told the cherrys were worse than the gold but i have no experience with them so idk only what i have seen at work. The cherrys did greatly outnumber the golds although the golds were 3-4 times the size but none of the cherrys had nipped fins. So we ended up seperating them. Is it easy to sex them? do you just go by color? the darker ones being male?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Incredibly easy to sex them even as juveniles. 









Orange one on top is female, red one below is male. Sometimes they are stress pale in the store but you can still clearly see that one is red and the other is orange. The females if stressed will look almost clear with black stripes.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

wow our distributor must only send us males then because none look like that lol.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I love that African Mopani driftwood, don't you obsidian??

I keep some in my tank as well, good stuff


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> Do not get the Skirt Tetras. If you do you can say goodbye to your neons.


I have never had a problem with skirt tetras in my tank, I have had 6 over the course of my tank and not one of them EVER attacked another fish even the cardinals I had. They were peaceful except towards themselves and even then they didn't do much harm.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

@ Revolutions: Take a second look, I bet you can tell now. Often though they will send a lot of males... they are prettier and likely sell better as a result. Put some in your tank and that should well be the result. Those fish are only in that tank for about 2 months at the time that pis was taken, so still juvies but not terribly young. 

@ Cam: Adore it and have some in each tank I own. 

@ KR: Lucky duck  The skirts might work of course but I think you got a nice friendly bunch LOL. Then the black skirts are probably more aggressive than the whites making the whites a little safer. 

@ OP: Getting a better idea of what you want??


----------

